# Yellowstone continues to rumble.



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Two more quakes shook the Yellowstone area today. One measured 2.5, the other measured 2.3 on the Richter Scale. 

Not big quakes, but, the frequency is starting to get a little bit concerning. 

Charles


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

the buffalo are just migrating rite.................


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

jro1 said:


> the buffalo are just migrating rite.................


Sure...


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm scared charlie! let's get out of here!


----------



## Cheesewiz (Nov 16, 2012)

*December 2013*

The hot molten rock beneath Yellowstone National Park is two-and-a-half times larger than previously estimated, meaning the park's supervolcano has the potential to erupt with a force about 2,000 times the size of Mount St. Helens, according to a new study.

By measuring seismic waves from earthquakes, scientists were able to map the magma chamber underneath the Yellowstone caldera as 88.5 kilometres long, lead author Jamie Farrell of the University of Utah said Monday.

The chamber is 29 kilometres wide and runs at depths from 5 to 14 1/2 kilometres below the earth, he added.

That means there is enough volcanic material below the surface to match the largest of the supervolcano's three eruptions over the last 2.1 million years, Farrell said.

The largest blast - the volcano's first - was 2,000 times the size of the 1980 eruption of Mount St. Helens in Washington state. A similar one would spew large amounts of volcanic material in the atmosphere, where it would circle the earth, he said.

"It would be a global event," Farrell said. "There would be a lot of destruction and a lot of impacts around the globe."

The last Yellowstone eruption happened 640,000 years ago, according to the U.S. Geological Survey. For years, observers tracking earthquake swarms under Yellowstone have warned the caldera is overdue to erupt.

Farrell dismissed that notion, saying there isn't enough data to estimate the timing of the next eruption.

"We do believe there will be another eruption, we just don't know when," he said.

There are enough instruments monitoring the seismic activity of Yellowstone that scientists would likely know well ahead of time if there was unusual activity happening and magma was moving to the surface, Farrell said.

The USGS' Yellowstone Volcano Observatory listed the park's volcano alert level as "normal" for December.

Yellowstone attracts millions of visitors with its geothermal features of geysers, hot springs and bubbling mud pots. The park just opened its gates on Sunday for its winter season.

Park officials did not immediately return a call for comment.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

jro1 said:


> I'm scared charlie! let's get out of here!


I'm with you. 

Seriously...I'm heading for southern Utah/Northern Arizona this weekend to put a little distance between my family and the caldera. It may or may not be enough if the bloody thing goes off, but it makes me feel like I'm doing something.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I'll be pretty close to being the last one to get hit after it makes its way around the globe. Not sure if that's good or bad.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I have some doubts if the government would actually warn people if they thought that the caldera in Yellow Stone was going to erupt within 40 hours. They wouldn't want to panic anyone. Keep an eye out on politicians suddenly leaving for parts unknown with their families.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Wild game has more instincts than we give them credit for. Do they have calendars to tell them when to fly south? Do they have post-its to remind them to fatten up before winter? It amazes me when folks thought to be smart are given lessons by mother nature! The early American Indians knew enough to follow the animals to supply them food. Holy Crap, do we need to have a degree to figure this stuff out? jmho. And spend $$$$$ money on research?!!!??


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm heading to Vancouver BC, on a mountain bike trip next week for five days, rite along the ring of fire!


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

1skrewsloose said:


> Wild game has more instincts than we give them credit for. Do they have calendars to tell them when to fly south? Do they have post-its to remind them to fatten up before winter? It amazes me when folks thought to be smart are given lessons by mother nature! The early American Indians knew enough to follow the animals to supply them food. Holy Crap, do we need to have a degree to figure this stuff out? jmho. And spend $$$$$ money on research?!!!??


Well it worked then skrewloose cause we used to hunt our food. Now if we followed the animals which supplied 
our food we would all be chasing grocery trucks, like a dog chasing a car, or we would be camped out in the 
great warehouses of wally world, eating pringles and soda.

We have lost touch with nature cause we have removed ourselves from it as much as we feel we can.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> Wild game has more instincts than we give them credit for. Do they have calendars to tell them when to fly south? Do they have *post-its to remind them to fatten up before winter?* It amazes me when folks thought to be smart are given lessons by mother nature! The early American Indians knew enough to follow the animals to supply them food. Holy Crap, do we need to have a degree to figure this stuff out? jmho. And spend $$$$$ money on research?!!!??


We usually watch to see how the immigrant's are dressing in the fall, If they have heavy down jackets come September, it's a sign of a cold winter!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So the land scape around Yellowstone changes a bit some time in the future. It has been doing that for a long time already.
But I get it if I rive up to the gate and the animals are leave turn around and follow them.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> So the land scape around Yellowstone changes a bit some time in the future. It has been doing that for a long time already.
> But I get it if I rive up to the gate and the animals are leave turn around and follow them.


Probably not a bad move to follow the herd....but only this once!


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

And, yet another 2.4 magnitude...this one about 22 miles NNE of Old Faithful. That makes at least three for today.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Keep us posted Charles, That means you have to stay at your computer till I decide to go to bed, I usually hit the sack around 22:30 23:00ish


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

The Yellowstone Caldera, if it does erupt during our lifetimes, has the potential to be an "extinction event". 
Since none of us can do anything to stop it (like we can't do anything about the Sun's solar flares) I do not 
worry about it. If it happens, it happens. With a significant eruption short of extinction, the damage inflicted 
upon us will probably reduce the U.S.A. to the level of a "third world" country. The areas most affected 
would depend upon where prevailing winds happen to be blowing. In any case we would probably have 1/3 
to a half of our nation completely incapacitated. Talk about SHTF!! I am WAY more prepared than most...but 
I don't see too many who aren't able to get out of the ash cloud drift area doing well! You just cannot be 
ready for EVERYTHING! Anyone who is East of Wyoming...it was nice while it lasted. 

I will admit to being VERY close (I can see it from my house) to Mt. St. Helens...but I'll take any bet that there 
won't be another eruption from that mountain while I live. One thing...the fine ash which settled to the earth
after it's eruption in 1980, clogged air filters on cars so badly you couldn't drive them. You've got a spare filter
you say? Go ahead and put it in...you'll get maybe 4-5 more miles down the road before that one's clogged 
too! How could people evacuate? Visibility was also poor in many areas...depending upon where you were. 
Yellowstone is going to be something humans may not be able to deal with at all. Hope that it leaves us with 
enough sunlight to support photosythesis. Hard times...hard times indeed.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Our time isn't up yet! it might just be a small belch, but it could have the possibility to do some harm to surrounding areas, But I have different views of our end game!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

jro1 said:


> Probably not a bad move to follow the herd....but only this once!


 Soon as I get turned around and hit a few gears I will be back in the lead.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

hey I'm one if the many that will avoid the fiery death and have to deal with the resulting ice age


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> hey I'm one if the many that will avoid the fiery death and have to deal with the resulting ice age


The ice age isn't that bad, try living in Canada!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

jro1 said:


> The ice age isn't that bad, try living in Canada!


Tell me about it. We are in the middle of ANOTHER blizzard now. They are calling for a foot of snow by tomorrow night. GRRR!!!!


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

As our esteemed geologist says the biggie happens every several hundreds of thousands of years. So it happens in a 1000 years, 10,000 years or 100,000 years. it isnt going to affect any living persons life. 

Certainly magnitude 2 earth quakes are pretty minor events and won't be noticed in any geological record 5 years from now. What if a burp of the st helens magnitude happens. No biggie unless you are a geologist monitoring a listening post on a nearby ridge.

We need to stay focused on the political events unfolding, of which we might be able to affect. 

Hang on to your children, bible and guns.


----------



## spokes (Feb 22, 2014)

Where Bad and I are can best be described as a put your head between your knees and kiss your ass goodbye locale. If the nuclear fall out doesn't get us when KC or Whitman turns into a rosy glow, the ash from Yellowstone certainly will. Then there's the New Madrid fault to worry about.

BTW, jro1, we sure don't want to hear on the news that a bunch of cyclists got caught in any volcanic eruption. We know cyclists out there in the Northwest. Sam Whittingham and Rob English. Sam does a lot of mountain biking as does Rob. Rob raced a streamliner for us seven years back but he's an avid mountain biker.

If you get a chance, check out Veloliner

We am cyclists too!


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

Inor 
we had 70 yesterday and 60 today. Our gravel road is a swamp though. 


Inor said:


> Tell me about it. We are in the middle of ANOTHER blizzard now. They are calling for a foot of snow by tomorrow night. GRRR!!!!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

bad said:


> As our esteemed geologist says the biggie happens every several hundreds of thousands of years. So it happens in a 1000 years, 10,000 years or 100,000 years. it isnt going to affect any living persons life.
> 
> Certainly magnitude 2 earth quakes are pretty minor events and won't be noticed in any geological record 5 years from now. What if a burp of the st helens magnitude happens. No biggie unless you are a geologist monitoring a listening post on a nearby ridge.
> 
> ...




check, check, and check!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

bad said:


> Inor
> we had 70 yesterday and 60 today. Our gravel road is a swamp though.


Did I mention that I am starting to gain a hatred for you?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

jro1 said:


> The ice age isn't that bad, try living in Canada!


will be hell for me, temps get below 12c I'm shivering (a hot summers day in Canada lol)


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> will be hell for me, temps get below 12c I'm shivering (a hot summers day in Canada lol)


We were in Phoenix AZ, a couple years ago at Christmas time, we were in shorts and t-shirts, everyone local was wearing coats and pants, thought we were crazy....not crazy, Just Canadian!


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

I remember once going to Minneapolis in January. It was 70 when we left home and I didn't bring a coat. The funniest thing was that I spent 4 years in Eau Claire, Step one go buy a coat.

Actually Eau Claire was the reason we moved further south, There weather there could be described as having two seasons, July and winter.



Inor said:


> Did I mention that I am starting to gain a hatred for you?


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

bad said:


> I remember once going to Minneapolis in January. It was 70 when we left home and I didn't bring a coat. The funniest thing was that I spent 4 years in Eau Claire, Step one go buy a coat.
> 
> Actually Eau Claire was the reason we moved further south, There weather there could be described as having two seasons, July and winter.


We are on month 6 of winter! and we still have lots of snow, we usually don't have this much snow this time of year, going to be a wet spring, I keep telling the wife we should grow rice in the garden this year!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

lol were on month 8 of summer,


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Inor said:


> Tell me about it. We are in the middle of ANOTHER blizzard now. They are calling for a foot of snow by tomorrow night. GRRR!!!!


I know, it's supposed to get cold here tomorrow too.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

inceptor said:


> I know, it's supposed to get cold here tomorrow too.
> 
> View attachment 4935


Why do you keep doing this to me?!?! Whenever you or Slippy or Just Sayin' post something like this I really WANT to hate you with everything in my being. But I cannot, because you all seem like such decent guys and 'cause Mrs Inor says she won't feed me if I do. So take this as a written bitch slap. If I were side-by-side with you, I would not punch you like a hippie, but you would be buying my beers for the rest of the night!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Inor said:


> Why do you keep doing this to me?!?! Whenever you or Slippy or Just Sayin' post something like this I really WANT to hate you with everything in my being. But I cannot, because you all seem like such decent guys and 'cause Mrs Inor says she won't feed me if I do. So take this as a written bitch slap. If I were side-by-side with you, I would not punch you like a hippie, but you would be buying my beers for the rest of the night!


you tell em!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Inor said:


> Why do you keep doing this to me?!?! Whenever you or Slippy or Just Sayin' post something like this I really WANT to hate you with everything in my being. But I cannot, because you all seem like such decent guys and 'cause Mrs Inor says she won't feed me if I do. So take this as a written bitch slap. If I were side-by-side with you, I would not punch you like a hippie, but you would be buying my beers for the rest of the night!


:lol: So what kind of beer do you drink?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

inceptor said:


> :lol: So what kind of beer do you drink?


it will have to be warm, as he will have to drink it before it goes cold


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

inceptor said:


> :lol: So what kind of beer do you drink?


I am good with any good quality ale.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

If Yellowstone did erupt I'd have about enough to KMA good by. Hope it doesn't come to that


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Inor said:


> Why do you keep doing this to me?!?! Whenever you or Slippy or Just Sayin' post something like this I really WANT to hate you with everything in my being. But I cannot, because you all seem like such decent guys and 'cause Mrs Inor says she won't feed me if I do. So take this as a written bitch slap. If I were side-by-side with you, I would not punch you like a hippie, but you would be buying my beers for the rest of the night!


You will find yourself doing this to others when y'all finally move south. Ya just can't help it cause you will be damn glad you are no longer in that crap. I spent the 1st 29yrs of my life up there, though not quite as far north as you are.

My 1st winter in Texas I was running around in shorts and t-shirts while people here were freezing. After a while your blood thins and it doesn't take much to make you cold. The upside is when snow hits where you are, you will know how to drive in it. Those who can't will drive you up the wall.

So now you know what to expect when you leave the north pole.


----------

